# Help! Did she look too big to deliver?



## Denisern06 (Feb 17, 2019)

When purchased last May owner said possibly bred. First time owner of a mini. This mare has delivered before. Any advice? Her teats are swollen, she stands and stares for long periods of time and then goes back to eating. Treats noticeably swollen for 4 days now. Softening around tail.


----------



## Denisern06 (Feb 17, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> View attachment 39655
> View attachment 39655
> View attachment 39656
> View attachment 39655
> ...





Denisern06 said:


> View attachment 39655
> View attachment 39655
> View attachment 39656
> View attachment 39655
> ...


----------



## Denisern06 (Feb 17, 2019)

Does she look ready to deliver?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 18, 2019)

Welcome to the forum,

How big is the stallion ? From the way the foal is currently riding , you have a little way to go yet. The photos from behind show the foal still sideways, Once the sides have disappeared ( the foal has dropped into position)


----------



## Denisern06 (Feb 19, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> How big is the stallion ? From the way the foal is currently riding , you have a little way to go yet. The photos from behind show the foal still sideways, Once the sides have disappeared ( the foal has dropped into position)


Thank you so much for the information! I was really nervous as it's our first. The father is a mini around the same size as she is. Was just starting to worry me as she put on some weight soon after we got her. (better pasture grass) So glad to know this!


----------



## Denisern06 (Feb 19, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Thank you so much for the information! I was really nervous as it's our first. The father is a mini around the same size as she is. Was just starting to worry me as she put on some weight soon after we got her. (better pasture grass)So I was concerned that maybe the foal gained extra weight too. So glad to know this! Feeling better about it now.


----------

